# My Job hunting experience - BA Role



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Its been about a month since I arrived in Australia and I've just bagged my first job. I thought I might put forward some of my experience so that it may benefit others. I was staying with a friend in Melbourne and I got a fantastic opportunity with a MNC in Adelaide and so will be moving there soon.

I'm essentially an ICT Business Analyst working more specifically in the Oracle ERP space.

1.) Most important, use Seek. Its the best and probably the only site that you'll need to search for a job.

2.) Create a Linkedin profile and then join relevant groups. You'll be amazed at how the recruiters will connect up with you and contact you with relevant offers.

3.) I did try getting response while still outside Australia, but got only limited response. So I took the plunge and arrived in Australia with no job but hope in my heart ! Recruiters always called me first and then discussed opportunities. 

4.) I spoke to nearly 20 different recruiters/HR people and only 1 of them spoke to me about having 'local experience'. So this is not an issue for IT people and is just used to lower salary expectations. I have 8 years work experience and I have got a good salary, commensurate with my experience ( I ignored that one guy!)

5.) References are important. No one will give you a job without verbal reference checks.

6.) Not all recruiters are good. Learn to focus on those who are good and interested in getting you a good job and ignore those that simply want to use your resume to talk shop with employers.

7.) I don't quite know what is an Aussie Resume, but I did some long overdue editing of my cv and chucked out nearly 3 extra pages ! I did add my PR status in the resume itself in bold, at the top.

8.) You have to negotiate your pay. Especially if you've cleared all the interview rounds with flying colours. Companies don't mind paying for a person they have confidence in.

Most important, don't lose hope and keep persevering, that one job is yours as long as you keep searching for it ! 

Cheers !


----------



## aspireaus (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you so much for the information provided. I am travelling to Australia on July 20th in the search of job. This information is indeed helpful for someone like me


----------



## mrwordsworth (Jun 4, 2012)

What do you mean by Verbal References? Previous Indian Employers or Local australians you are friends with?


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

mrwordsworth said:


> What do you mean by Verbal References? Previous Indian Employers or Local australians you are friends with?


I meant seniors, in last couple of companies, whether australian or overseas......


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.. All the best.


KL_User said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Its been about a month since I arrived in Australia and I've just bagged my first job. I thought I might put forward some of my experience so that it may benefit others. I was staying with a friend in Melbourne and I got a fantastic opportunity with a MNC in Adelaide and so will be moving there soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## tush (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi KL_User,

Was really happy to read about your experience.Thank you for sharing these details....I am sure it will motivate and help many like me who are heading to Adelaide within the next few months..Most people including me are skeptical about the IT job opportunities in SA.Hopefully all of us will be able to secure jobs and hopefully have good experiences to share as well...Good luck with your new job and enjoy your stay in SA....


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

KL_User- Great stuff. Very helpful. But do you think this kind of a good response to a BA profile will be there even for general-BAs like me? I am not a ERP guy like you are.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

excellent KL.. congratulations.. way to go


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

bangalg said:


> KL_User- Great stuff. Very helpful. But do you think this kind of a good response to a BA profile will be there even for general-BAs like me? I am not a ERP guy like you are.


I've did quite a bit of research on my role, salary expectations etc. I found that right now, in Australia, across all the major cities, IT in general is doing very well : while searching on Seek also, I came across quite a few BA roles also. However, do keep in mind that the economic factors at at play keep changing, so one needs to be prepared to search quite a bit for the right job.

Cheers !


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

KL_User said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Its been about a month since I arrived in Australia and I've just bagged my first job. I thought I might put forward some of my experience so that it may benefit others. I was staying with a friend in Melbourne and I got a fantastic opportunity with a MNC in Adelaide and so will be moving there soon.
> 
> ...


Wonderful info. Thanks a lot for sharing KL_User.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Wonderful post KL....Can you please elaborate a bit on interview experience...like how many rounds??What level of technical questions etc..

Thanks in Advance


----------



## rafay (Jul 16, 2011)

what is Aussie resume? do you have any sample. it would help alot


----------



## sharemyhead (Mar 21, 2011)

KL_User said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Its been about a month since I arrived in Australia and I've just bagged my first job. I thought I might put forward some of my experience so that it may benefit others. I was staying with a friend in Melbourne and I got a fantastic opportunity with a MNC in Adelaide and so will be moving there soon.
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo...
Awesome KL_User...
That's quite an elaborate post full of optimism... That's the way I like it!!
All the best for your Oz journey ahead!!
Cheers,
sharemyhead


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

SandyBR said:


> Wonderful post KL....Can you please elaborate a bit on interview experience...like how many rounds??What level of technical questions etc..
> 
> Thanks in Advance



There were 3 extensive technical rounds followed by 1 HR round. This happened in my case, it will differ from company to company. 

All the best.


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

rafay said:


> what is Aussie resume? do you have any sample. it would help alot


I really don't know what a typical Australian Resume looks like, but you can do a bit of searching on net, take a bit of idea and proceed further. I had to shorten my resume because it was really long and it needed a bit of trimming. I didn't change the format of what I was using since India, I just shortened it a bit. 

All the Best.


----------



## Chiks (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey, All 

Is there any mechanical design engineer who has exeperience of job hunting and get job?? please share?


----------



## jameswah (Mar 25, 2010)

KL_User said:


> 3.) I did try getting response while still outside Australia, but got only limited response. So I took the plunge and arrived in Australia with no job but hope in my heart ! Recruiters always called me first and then discussed opportunities.


I am kind of experiencing the same lack of response since am not in Australia yet. Planning to relocate in a couple of months. 
How did you modify your linkedin, etc to reflect your presence in Oz; since you mentioned that recruiters started contacting you once you were in Oz.


----------



## qwerty_asdf (Apr 9, 2012)

@KL_User have you considered Contract jobs. I noticed there is a quite a bit of pay difference...... more than what we see in US and India.

100$ to 150$ per hour is pretty common.


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

qwerty_asdf said:


> @KL_User have you considered Contract jobs. I noticed there is a quite a bit of pay difference...... more than what we see in US and India.
> 
> 100$ to 150$ per hour is pretty common.


Yes, contract jobs pay more, but there is an inherent uncertainty factored into them, which translates into the higher pay ..... it depends on how the individual views them


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

jameswah said:


> I am kind of experiencing the same lack of response since am not in Australia yet. Planning to relocate in a couple of months.
> How did you modify your linkedin, etc to reflect your presence in Oz; since you mentioned that recruiters started contacting you once you were in Oz.


Put your location in your LinkedIn profile and your phone number in your CV ... recruiters/ HR will call you first on your cell to discuss the opportunity in hand ....only then will they take the next step .....


----------



## ExpatNJ2SA (Oct 12, 2011)

*How is Adelaide?*



KL_User said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Its been about a month since I arrived in Australia and I've just bagged my first job. I thought I might put forward some of my experience so that it may benefit others. I was staying with a friend in Melbourne and I got a fantastic opportunity with a MNC in Adelaide and so will be moving there soon.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your post, very positive feedback!

I still would like to ask you a couple of questions. I have 7 years of experience as a java/j2ee developer in the US ( no problem with jobs, but no residence here, so I want to go away). I have a PR through SA, meaning I have to go to Adelaide. Now the question is: what do you think? Should I find job in South Australia? should it take long time? like you said, is it better to apply only after getting there? and what do you think about Adelaide/South Australia?
Lastly I would like to know if you are available to be contacted after I land in there, if needed for some job search advice? Should I contact you through this Forum?

Thank you so, very much,

Eddie


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

Your experience adds to the motivation of those still seeking. Thanks for sharing this info.


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Is Australia going through a lean phase?
I mean when you suggest a person with PR to land in Australia?
My friend said that Nov-Feb are lean periods jobs wise.

Also is there any effect of Europe mess on Australian job market?


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your experience, i too have been trying to apply for jobs with no success and i can clearly see why people say you need to be there to land a job.

For example, out of 25 applications i got ONE positive response from a good company, but when the person learnt that i am not In australia yet, they refused to go ahead with an interview, though i mentioned that a video interview can be arranged (very common interview method these days). It seems Australia still likes the face to face interview format rather than video conference, etc.

From my experience so far to land a job before landing is near to impossible (unless you get really lucky), because even if you get a call the fact that you can't be present for an in person interview seems to be another barrier in Australia.


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

ExpatNJ2SA said:


> Thanks for your post, very positive feedback!
> 
> I still would like to ask you a couple of questions. I have 7 years of experience as a java/j2ee developer in the US ( no problem with jobs, but no residence here, so I want to go away). I have a PR through SA, meaning I have to go to Adelaide. Now the question is: what do you think? Should I find job in South Australia? should it take long time? like you said, is it better to apply only after getting there? and what do you think about Adelaide/South Australia?
> Lastly I would like to know if you are available to be contacted after I land in there, if needed for some job search advice? Should I contact you through this Forum?
> ...


sure, you can contact me,

IT jobs are now looking good across Australia .......... finding a good job in any city is very much possible, but do keep in mind that you get more responses when you are already in Australia .......


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

hello420 said:


> Is Australia going through a lean phase?
> I mean when you suggest a person with PR to land in Australia?
> My friend said that Nov-Feb are lean periods jobs wise.
> 
> Also is there any effect of Europe mess on Australian job market?


Yes, Nov - Feb is the lean period, companies generally don't start projects in that period and people generally work in low gear


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

Congratulations KL_User and thanks for sharing this information. Indeed very helpful for Jobseekers. Are there any sites you used as reference for salary levels in your industry in Australia?


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

footinmouth said:


> Congratulations KL_User and thanks for sharing this information. Indeed very helpful for Jobseekers. Are there any sites you used as reference for salary levels in your industry in Australia?


google for hudson or peoplebank salary report


----------



## qwerty_asdf (Apr 9, 2012)

Guys, Hays salary guide for 2012 is up.

Salary Guide | Australia jobs and recruitment | Hays - Recruiting experts worldwide


----------



## bharathapisharody (May 10, 2012)

Hi friend....

Good luck for your new job...

Your experiences are really encouraging.


I am planning to fly at the earliest(no later by September).

I am thinking to go to Sydney because I got NSW state sponsorship and I am an IT professional.

What was your experience in finding out the accommodation.

Initially I will go alone as I am going jobless.

If you can provide any references for a shared accommodation(to reduce the expense)..that would be a real help...


----------



## ozthedream (Dec 31, 2010)

hi Bharat 

We understand how you feel that with the job uncertainity , you wish to get your family later. 
Still, we have seen with many on the forum that the family together acts as a balm, soothes your anxities and gives u things to do and take your mind off the stressful thots of bagging a job. have been on this forum for nearly 18 months and yet to find an IT professional who is a PR and did not land a job. so the odds are highly stacked in your favour mate, 

reg shared accomodation or any local needs , you can check out gumtree site / sydney. 
and search for relevant requirements catering to each city . shared accomodation dont need any references. good luck and keep the worries back in india mate


----------



## qwerty_asdf (Apr 9, 2012)

ozthedream said:


> hi Bharat
> 
> We understand how you feel that with the job uncertainity , you wish to get your family later.
> Still, we have seen with many on the forum that the family together acts as a balm, soothes your anxities and gives u things to do and take your mind off the stressful thots of bagging a job. have been on this forum for nearly 18 months and yet to find an IT professional who is a PR and did not land a job. so the odds are highly stacked in your favour mate,
> ...


@ozthedream that's a gr8 reply mate. most of the IT guys from India including me never had to search for a job being jobless, we always moved from one job to the other. So, its natural to feel anxious, though i am single I am assuming the married guys get more anxious due to the commitments/responsibilities.

Cheer up guys, the guys who gave us the visa's obviously know there is a shortage of skills. otherwise they are just importing unemployment. No sane govt would do that.


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

*Looking to move in September!*

Hi All,

This thread has been very convincing. I am moving to Sydney in September and am wondering if it would be better to first find a suitable place and then look for a job? 

Can anyone share their experiences through realestate.com.au or domain.com.au. How did you find your accommodation? 

Regarding jobs, seek is one portal suggested by you, what are the other ways of securing a job..

Regards!


----------



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi,

I think there are seldom any posts regarding experiences on finding jobs and house hunting...!

Lets write in our experiences once we have got our desired jobs!

Cheers:clap2:


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone knows the IT job opportunities in PERTH?


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## saketpanse (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi KL_User..
Congratulations...
Any idea about the scope for SAP functional (systems analyst) there in AU? Any particular states having good opprtunities?

Regards


----------



## millinium_bug (Apr 11, 2012)

saketpanse said:


> Hi KL_User..
> Congratulations...
> Any idea about the scope for SAP functional (systems analyst) there in AU? Any particular states having good opprtunities?
> 
> Regards


Well bro,
A friend of mine is doing job in Perth in the same capacity .....


Regards,
Shoaib


----------



## saketpanse (Jul 12, 2012)

KL_User said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Its been about a month since I arrived in Australia and I've just bagged my first job. I thought I might put forward some of my experience so that it may benefit others. I was staying with a friend in Melbourne and I got a fantastic opportunity with a MNC in Adelaide and so will be moving there soon.
> 
> ...



Hi KL_User,

congratulations...

Do you have Any idea about the scope for SAP Functioanl People (Systems analyst) there in AU? Any particular state having good opportunities?

Regards


----------



## immu999 (Jul 15, 2012)

nice share.. Cngratulations 
Hope everyone to have such great experience.

regards,


----------



## serenehkm (Dec 29, 2011)

KL_User said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Its been about a month since I arrived in Australia and I've just bagged my first job. I thought I might put forward some of my experience so that it may benefit others. I was staying with a friend in Melbourne and I got a fantastic opportunity with a MNC in Adelaide and so will be moving there soon.
> 
> ...


congrats in finding a job in such short period of time. 
you give us all hope and thanks a lot for the advice. much appreciated!


----------



## smr.jck (Jun 25, 2010)

I was lucky enough to find a job from abroad in Sydney after exactly 5 weeks of searching.
I had 1 HR interview and 2 technical interviews, all via phone or Skype. After the interviews, my references were checked.
The role I got is system admin role for Red Hat Enterprise Linux, Oracle DB and networking.
I have about 11 years of experience.
So it definitely is possible, but a lot of experience and luck is required.


----------



## bainperth (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats KL_User for finding a job. Your write up is very inspirational.

I am new to this forum and just arrived in Perth last week. I did try to apply for a job before I get here but didn't get a single interview. So I stopped hunting until I reached Perth. Now a week has passed and the situation never changed. I'm not sure if it's my CV or I'm just not patient in waiting. 

I keep on receiving emails from them saying 'your qualifications are impressive blah blah blah' .. and then followed by 'however' or 'unfortunately'. Some of them told me I am in the hotlist but they are not hiring anymore. Depressing indeed.  I'm sure it's just a generic email for those who do not qualify. (just ranting!) 

To cut the long story short.. I'm just wondering how long do you guys usually get a call from recruiters? I am a Business Analyst with 5 years of experience. Is there anyone from this forum who secured a BA role in Perth? TIA.


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

Yeps, Sdyney and Melbourne are good markets but there's quite a bit of competition you have to contend with....


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

bainperth said:


> Congrats KL_User for finding a job. Your write up is very inspirational.
> 
> I am new to this forum and just arrived in Perth last week. I did try to apply for a job before I get here but didn't get a single interview. So I stopped hunting until I reached Perth. Now a week has passed and the situation never changed. I'm not sure if it's my CV or I'm just not patient in waiting.
> 
> ...



Firstly, take heart....we've all been there.....and yes, its not easy. I got a call the very first day that I applied and the person told me that she would forward me job details etc the next day....but she never did ....and I got upset ..... So don't worry, it will take some time for your cv to register with people that matter, typically give about 2 weeks from the time you start searching, to land your first interview. Thats your chance to shine !

In the meantime, keep on searching, I used to search seek like crazy, even before going to bed at 12 midnight but trust me, it will reap its rewards.....

I used to apply for lots and lots of jobs daily, and I did get a few rejections, but don't let that make you lose heart. Just be patient and everything will work out fine.

Before coming here, I was exactly in your shoes and I would think, when am I gonna get a job ...will it be a good one ...etc etc .....Just believe in yourself and the fact that so so many people have hit it off nicely and you should be ok ..... 

Cheers !


----------



## MKS1 (Jul 27, 2012)

*Hi*

will give a pm to concerned person


----------



## shyamvpillai (Jul 6, 2011)

smr.jck said:


> I was lucky enough to find a job from abroad in Sydney after exactly 5 weeks of searching.
> I had 1 HR interview and 2 technical interviews, all via phone or Skype. After the interviews, my references were checked.
> The role I got is system admin role for Red Hat Enterprise Linux, Oracle DB and networking.
> I have about 11 years of experience.
> So it definitely is possible, but a lot of experience and luck is required.


congrats.....

which job site you followed. I am from networking domain trying hard in seek but no call or mail still...


----------



## ALLSTAR (Sep 7, 2012)

KL_User said:


> Firstly, take heart....we've all been there.....and yes, its not easy. I got a call the very first day that I applied and the person told me that she would forward me job details etc the next day....but she never did ....and I got upset ..... So don't worry, it will take some time for your cv to register with people that matter, typically give about 2 weeks from the time you start searching, to land your first interview. Thats your chance to shine !
> 
> In the meantime, keep on searching, I used to search seek like crazy, even before going to bed at 12 midnight but trust me, it will reap its rewards.....
> 
> ...


Excellent work mate!!! All the best to your Aussie career... thx a lot for sharing your experience and encouraging others.


----------



## yojo (Nov 14, 2012)

bainperth said:


> Congrats KL_User for finding a job. Your write up is very inspirational.
> 
> I am new to this forum and just arrived in Perth last week. I did try to apply for a job before I get here but didn't get a single interview. So I stopped hunting until I reached Perth. Now a week has passed and the situation never changed. I'm not sure if it's my CV or I'm just not patient in waiting.
> 
> ...


Hi bainperth, KLuser,

Thanks for sharing your experience, it does provide a lot of insight on what to expect in regards to the BA job market in Perth. Btw have you managed to finally secure a BA job? Hope that everything is going well for you now.

I too will be moving to Perth in Q2 2013, and similarly will be searching for general BA role. Very anxious about it after reading through that it is not easy to secure a job. I do have a short stint working for an Australian company in Malaysia, where we did customer service for customers in Aus/NZ. Do you think this should be highlighted in my CV to lend weightage to the 'local experience' that some recruiters inquire about? Although it might not be related to BA...

Much thanks and appreciation to any advise that can help tame my anxious heart....!

Rgards,
Yojo


----------



## KL_User (Jul 4, 2011)

yojo said:


> Hi bainperth, KLuser,
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experience, it does provide a lot of insight on what to expect in regards to the BA job market in Perth. Btw have you managed to finally secure a BA job? Hope that everything is going well for you now.
> 
> ...


Its good to focus on relevant experience.


----------



## double13 (Aug 29, 2012)

*PR Status*



KL_User said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 7.) I don't quite know what is an Aussie Resume, but I did some long overdue editing of my cv and chucked out nearly 3 extra pages ! I did add my PR status in the resume itself in bold, at the top.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing your great experience.

By "PR status" you mean you had permanent resident status in OZ?
Sorry not familiar w/ terminology here. 

Since I am trying to find sponsorship through skilled employee visa, I'm wondering how I should interpret your story.

Do you find companies/recruiters reject you automatically based on your immigration status say, even for IT jobs?

Thank you so much,


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi KL_User

Thanks for this information. This is very useful indeed.

I have just received my grant ; under the VIC SS scheme. I fall in the BA category. Was wondering if its worth investing in a few certifications before taking the plunge. Can I request you to advise me on any tips/pre-requisites for BAs in particular? I do not have any formal training/certification on concepts used by BAs such as UML etc. In addition to this my area of work or domain is a very niche area. I want to be fully equipped before i make the move.

Many Thanks.


----------



## yojo (Nov 14, 2012)

KL_User said:


> Its good to focus on relevant experience.


Thanks for your advise


----------



## Funpar (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi

Its good to know you moved to Adelaide. Educate those who are not so lucky like you. No professional degrees or Linkedin accounts.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

KL_User said:


> There were 3 extensive technical rounds followed by 1 HR round. This happened in my case, it will differ from company to company.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks KL_user, your post was the one I was looking for...very informative. If you don't mind could you share the kind of questions you were asked in the interview. You said three technical rounds!! what stuffs did they ask?


----------



## emilie.abril (May 26, 2013)

aspireaus said:


> Thank you so much for the information provided. I am travelling to Australia on July 20th in the search of job. This information is indeed helpful for someone like me


hi may i ask what kind of visa do you have? i am wondering if it is possible to travel to Australia with tourist visa seeking for job? and is it common way to find a job or what?


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

emilie.abril said:


> hi may i ask what kind of visa do you have? i am wondering if it is possible to travel to Australia with tourist visa seeking for job? and is it common way to find a job or what?


Not sure If you can work on tourist VISA. There is something called Working\Holiday VISA. Check it out on Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------



## emilie.abril (May 26, 2013)

gopal.soni said:


> Not sure If you can work on tourist VISA. There is something called Working\Holiday VISA.
> 
> thanks for reply, unfortunately work and holiday visa is not possible for my nationality!!!!!!!!!! (Iranian)
> I don't want to work on tourist visa I just want to do some interviews and show that I am ready to move there , cause it is almost impossible to get job offer from overseas, please guide


----------



## yojo (Nov 14, 2012)

*BA job hunting*

Greetings,

I have finally made my entry to Perth a couple of weeks ago. After spending some time settling in, I must say I really like it here, as it seems like a promising place to settle down with a balanced and comfortable life. A very different pace of living, extremely wonderful environment (!!!), with different values when compared against other Asian countries that are aggressively geared towards profit and growth. Yes profit and growth are a pursuit of every economy on this planet, but I guess it is done here in a more balanced fashion, with a strong consideration for the environment and long term sustainability. More responsibly, I suppose.

Nevertheless, all that can only be realized if I manage to get a job as a Business Analyst.

Previously when sending out job applications from my home country, I got a couple of responses saying that they would need me to be in Australia for the interviews. Due to that I decided to stop, only to continue when I land in Perth. 
Last week I started (or should I say continued) shooting out resumes for BA jobs. Before sending, I customize my resume to match the job descriptions. However, the lack of response has caused me to raise some questions, which I would really appreciate help with:


1. My background has always been in the financial sector. Will it make sense to customize and send my resumes to job postings that require BA skills from other domains (ie mining, government etc)? Or may I ask, has anyone got a BA job that is not in your existing domain, where a number of the stated job requirements do not match your experience? If so, how did you manage to secure the job?

2. Will it be productive to call up recruitment agents and make appointments to meet them for an interview randomly? Or will monitoring job openings online, and submitting online applications until I get a call from them, be sufficient?

3. Due to the news about a slowing economy and job cuts, will it be safer (both financially and emotionally) to get a minimum waged job at a local grocer first, while continuing my BA job hunt? As there is strong reason to believe that employers will reduce spending on new headcount to control cost.

4. Typically how long does it take for job agents to respond? Is it normally within a few days, or can be a few weeks? I have the impression that jobs here are filled up pretty fast, on a first come first serve "matching" basis...


Do feel free to comment, any advise will really help. Thank you very much!!!

Sincerely :fingerscrossed:,
yojo


----------



## Davidnischeal (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks, I must say it was encouraging. Im new to this forum and still in the initial phase of my PR application. Im applying under 189 for the Business Analyst role.

I have a question or I need a suggestion from you in this regard. It would be of great help if you could... thanks.

I want to send you my resume and request you to look into it. If you can let me know my chances of finding a job in Australia and suggestions if any that would be of great help. please let me know how do i send my profile accross..

Thanks.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

yojo said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have finally made my entry to Perth a couple of weeks ago. After spending some time settling in, I must say I really like it here, as it seems like a promising place to settle down with a balanced and comfortable life. A very different pace of living, extremely wonderful environment (!!!), with different values when compared against other Asian countries that are aggressively geared towards profit and growth. Yes profit and growth are a pursuit of every economy on this planet, but I guess it is done here in a more balanced fashion, with a strong consideration for the environment and long term sustainability. More responsibly, I suppose.
> 
> ...


Hi yojo,

Absolutely in the same situation with the difference of being one step or may be couple of steps behind coz i am yet to reach Perth.
Planning to be in Perth in Oct 2nd week. Me too into business analyses. 
what I have heard and read on blogs and forums is that employers prefer only people with exact match to the profile.

Have you tried making connections on Linkedin? It's a good way to connect to recruiters. Feel free to PM me your linkedin profile and I would be happy to connect with you.


----------

